# Another KN bust



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

Three men were charged Thursday with poaching striped bass by officers on an overnight saturation patrol in Kent Narrows. Officers stopped two vehicles under surveillance and found 28 striped bass, 21 of which were undersized. Alejandro Argueta Lanaverde, 38, and Gonzolo Martinez Pena, 46, both of Annapolis, and Franklin Rafael Flores Santos, 27, of Hyattsville, received citations for exceeding the daily creel limit, possessing undersized striped bass and possessing striped bass between midnight and 5 a.m. Santos is scheduled to appear in Queen Anne’s District Court on Jan. 7. The Annapolis men have a Feb. 4 court date. If found guilty, each man could be fined as much as $3,000.

http://www.dnr.state.md.us/fisheries/fishingreport/index.asp


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

The Law, I don't have to obey No stinking law. Probably border jumpers. POTUS say's we need more of them. Go figure. I'm glad DNR caught them. But they will be out there again. It's in the blood.


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

Good job DNR!!!

Now the important question: What'd they get the 7 keepers on? :redface:


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

Looks like DNR is watching Kent Narrows more closely, just think if they also did that in the thousands of other areas throughout MD where this is happening


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

That's how I like seeing my tax $'s being spent. WTG DNR!!!


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Black market rockfish is the true problem.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

hmmmmmmm any similarities between this bust and the others at KN anyone notices yet everyone denies?


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

kurazy kracka said:


> hmmmmmmm any similarities between this bust and the others at KN anyone notices yet everyone denies?


I didnt even have to read the article. I read the thread title and my sixth sense told me.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

release fish - not poachers!!!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

release fish - not poachers!!!


----------



## Jason Mason (May 19, 2015)

Good job


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

WTF are they using? Hard enough to get 1 or 2 TBs must be feeding after 12pm. Glad DNR is busting the scum.


----------



## FishingKid (Nov 7, 2011)

surfnsam said:


> WTF are they using? Hard enough to get 1 or 2 TBs must be feeding after 12pm. Glad DNR is busting the scum.


They're using live bait. I've been fishing the narrows a lot over the last month and the same guys are going around the concrete embankment and pier cast netting small bunker and throwing them live off the bridge. Seen about 4 fish under 16" caught and kept that way


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

CYT said:


> Three men were charged Thursday with poaching striped bass by officers on an overnight saturation patrol in Kent Narrows. Officers stopped two vehicles under surveillance and found 28 striped bass, 21 of which were undersized. Alejandro Argueta Lanaverde, 38, and Gonzolo Martinez Pena, 46, both of Annapolis, and Franklin Rafael Flores Santos, 27, of Hyattsville, received citations for exceeding the daily creel limit, possessing undersized striped bass and possessing striped bass between midnight and 5 a.m. Santos is scheduled to appear in Queen Anne’s District Court on Jan. 7. The Annapolis men have a Feb. 4 court date. If found guilty, each man could be fined as much as $3,000.
> 
> http://www.dnr.state.md.us/fisheries/fishingreport/index.asp


WAY, WAY too low!


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

kurazy kracka said:


> hmmmmmmm any similarities between this bust and the others at KN anyone notices yet everyone denies?


They live in annopolis?


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

markedwards said:


> They live in annopolis?


Now that's funny.

Hope all is well Mark.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

CYT said:


> Three men were charged Thursday with poaching striped bass by officers on an overnight saturation patrol in Kent Narrows. Officers stopped two vehicles under surveillance and found 28 striped bass, 21 of which were undersized. Alejandro Argueta Lanaverde, 38, and Gonzolo Martinez Pena, 46, both of Annapolis, and Franklin Rafael Flores Santos, 27, of Hyattsville, received citations for exceeding the daily creel limit, possessing undersized striped bass and possessing striped bass between midnight and 5 a.m. Santos is scheduled to appear in Queen Anne’s District Court on Jan. 7. The Annapolis men have a Feb. 4 court date. If found guilty, each man could be fined as much as $3,000.
> 
> http://www.dnr.state.md.us/fisheries/fishingreport/index.asp


HEY, that means they caught 7 keepers!!! :beer:


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

HuskyMD said:


> HEY, that means they caught 7 keepers!!! :beer:


Aside from the fact that they're poachers they do know how to fish!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Mastrbaitr said:


> Black market rockfish is the true problem.


....and in NY & NJ it's the blackfish (tog).


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

catman said:


> ....and in NY & NJ it's the blackfish (tog).


MD and DE it is too


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

kurazy kracka said:


> MD and DE it is too


In the Asian market they're more prized than rock.


----------



## Sql (May 13, 2006)

catman said:


> Aside from the fact that they're poachers they do know how to fish!


That's where the danger comes in. People don't know how to fish don't poach. The poachers know how to fish and they enjoy poaching, leaving fewer fish for the honest fishermen. The poachers need to be stopped. Posts above said they may be fined up to $3000. Agree it's too low, AND the fine is only UP TO $3000. Won't be surprised if the judge let these people off with $50 so they still have $2950 to buy bait and continue the poaching.


----------



## Sql (May 13, 2006)

catman said:


> release fish - not poachers!!!


How about release the fish and send the poachers to labor concentration camps. Keeping them would be too expensive. Besides, who would want to keep them?


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Wouldn't it be a good idea to go after the people that are buying the fish. Maybe if you stop the buyers you might stop some of the poachers.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

andypat said:


> Wouldn't it be a good idea to go after the people that are buying the fish. Maybe if you stop the buyers you might stop some of the poachers.


I bet the buyers are illegally buying the fish. possibly friends of poachers. I believe it is illegal to sell fish unless you have a commercial license.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

I went into an Asian supermarket once. I was flabbergasted by the seafood selection. Theres no way it was all obtained legally.
Anybody else gone in to one of these stores?


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

bluefish1928 said:


> I bet the buyers are illegally buying the fish. possibly friends of poachers. I believe it is illegal to sell fish unless you have a commercial license.


In IRI parking lots I have been told by numerous people that you will see vans and trucks out there buying fresh caught undersized tog off of fishermen.


----------



## Twinkies (Jul 1, 2011)

CaliYellowtail said:


> Good job DNR!!!
> 
> Now the important question: What'd they get the 7 keepers on? :redface:


LOL Hats off to them for those keepers. We need poacher skills.


----------



## baowie (Oct 4, 2007)

u don't need poacher skill, just pay attention to what they do. They use castnet to catch smaller fish and use it as bait. Some of them use lures.


----------



## UglyStickIT (Aug 1, 2012)

hunter1 said:


> The Law, I don't have to obey No stinking law. Probably border jumpers. POTUS say's we need more of them. Go figure. I'm glad DNR caught them. But they will be out there again. It's in the blood.


First of all I wanted to extend my hand to the guys who are doing a great job I am glad to see this poachers being caught on the other hand can we please racial slur's but it's completely unnecessary and there is no need call anyone a border Jumper from my experiences and I'm not picking sides I've seen all kinds of people poach The difference is Hispanics aren't sleek about it so and calling people names makes you feel good and went somewhere where that's what the forum is about Time I checked this is a fishing forum so please be respectful to one another


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

bluefish1928 said:


> I bet the buyers are illegally buying the fish. possibly friends of poachers. I believe it is illegal to sell fish unless you have a commercial license.


It is not only Asian, and Mexicans. I commercial fished for about 25 years and one time I asked the owner of the market I sold my fish to. Hey G---- what you fileting there. He said right now they are togs, but after I filet them, they are grouper. True story folks. That is one reason I have been saying, go after the buyers and the poachers. AND, this was a well known market I'm sure most of you have been in there.


----------

